# Prune juice?



## denny1 (Jun 8, 2011)

Hi im sorry i have asked about this topic before but still a little worried. My daughter is nearly 7 months and has just started on two solid meals a day. She is still doing 5 7oz bottles also and although not constipated she is passing very solid poos which is making her uncomfortable. Just wondering if i can try prune juice to make it a little easier for her to pass? She wont take water too well which is why i thought of the prune juice? Is this ok and how much should i give?thanks in advance.


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

Hi Denny, I have found a link for you to have a look at it suggested that as your baby is over 6 months is should be ok and it also tells you what to dilute it too etc, have a look

http://canigivemybaby.com/prune-juice

Hope this helps

Nic
Xx


----------

